# On Board Computer Going Crazy!!



## crondeau89 (May 18, 2009)

So i bought an 04 GTO with 32K on it in April, 3 weeks after i bought it i started having problems with my on board computer/gauges. 
Problems are as followed:
-I get 3 dings and i get a service error contact dealer
-3 dings and fuel level error and then my guage will shut off and then ding again and come back on.
-3 dings and air bag error contact dealer with, the the air bag light comes on, then 3 more dings and it will shut off
-check engine oil level error
-tach guage goes crazy or doesnt work
-spedomoeter pins itself at 200mph or does what ot wants
-alarm activated by driver/passenger door and or trunk/ and the car has been hotwired.

all of this happens randomly while driving around. 

has anyone had any of the same issues or know of these issues.
Please Help ME!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

crondeau89 said:


> So i bought an 04 GTO with 32K on it in April, 3 weeks after i bought it i started having problems with my on board computer/gauges.
> Problems are as followed:
> -I get 3 dings and i get a service error contact dealer
> -3 dings and fuel level error and then my guage will shut off and then ding again and come back on.
> ...


You may have a malfunctioning PCM... Take it to a dealer and have them put a scanner on it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

some '04s had gauge cluster issues. either way it need to have a dealer look at it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> some '04s had gauge cluster issues. either way it need to have a dealer look at it


My g/f 05 had this issues as well. GMPP replaced the guage cluster free,


----------

